
Karpathy: “Computer Vision: we are far away” (2012) - MasterScrat
https://karpathy.github.io/2012/10/22/state-of-computer-vision/
======
MasterScrat
Interesting to review this post 7 years later in light of Tesla's update
yesterday.

> I’ve seen some arguments that all we need is lots more data from images,
> video, maybe text and run some clever learning algorithm: maybe a better
> objective function, run SGD, maybe anneal the step size, use adagrad, or
> slap an L1 here and there and everything will just pop out. If we only had a
> few more tricks up our sleeves! But to me, examples like this illustrate
> that __we are missing many crucial pieces of the puzzle and that a central
> problem will be as much about obtaining the right training data in the right
> form __to support these inferences as it will be about making them.

Really echoes his answer about how much data they gather (his answer: it's not
about _how much data_ we gather, it's about _which data_ ).

